# Dimeranda stenopetalum 'Kate' AM/AOS



## Pete (Aug 17, 2011)

just had this guy awarded. 84 points.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice one, a very well grown plant.

Congratulations are in place here


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2011)

That's quite a show.:clap::clap:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 17, 2011)

Fantastic, well done! :clap::drool:


----------



## orcoholic (Aug 17, 2011)

Really nice. Great growing


----------



## Brian Monk (Aug 17, 2011)

Well done!!!!! And a beatiful photo, to boot.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 17, 2011)

Very pretty..   Congrats on the award..


----------



## Pete (Aug 17, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Well done!!!!! And a beatiful photo, to boot.



photo by Glen Barfield, who always takes excellent ones.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2011)

All the above!

Plus, this is a new genus for me. I had to look it up. Quite pretty.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 17, 2011)

That is a very nice looking plant! No cultural awards too?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats! What a beauty! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2011)

:drool::drool: What a display! The presentation of the flowers just gets the eye to flow!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats! A very well grown Dimerandra! and a very nice clone as well!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 18, 2011)

Wonderful and congrats


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations Pete :clap: !!!! What size are those blooms? Jean


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 19, 2011)

A moment of perfection. Compared to the one previous Dimerandra to get a quality award I think you got robbed.


----------

